# Nissan X-Trail ST-S Limited Edition (Australia)



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Nissan X-Trail ST-S Limited Edition (Australia)








Text & Photo courtesy of Nissan Motor Co. Ltd.

*40 years of Nissan in Australia*

Nissan will release a special Limited Edition X-TRAIL to celebrate 40 years of Nissan in Australia. 

Based on the existing highly specified range, the line-up now includes the limited edition X-TRAIL 40th Anniversary ST-S model and sees the Ti and Ti-L models gain side airbags as standard. 

The new range now starts with the limited edition ST-S which has all the features of the existing X-TRAIL ST with the addition of a sunroof, 16” alloy wheels, fog lamps and an ST-S 40th Anniversary decal. 

The higher specification X-TRAIL Ti also now comes with a sunroof and both the Ti and Ti-L models have standard side airbags. 

The Nissan X-TRAIL has a lively yet economical 2.5-litre DOHC engine and uses Nissan’s ALL MODE 4X4 system to get the power to the ground. 

Standard features across the range include driver and front passenger SRS airbags, ABS brakes, air-conditioning, CD player, electric windows and mirrors. 

Pricing for the 40th Anniversary X-TRAIL ST-S starts at $31,990 while the Ti and Ti-L models remain unchanged at $35,990* and $38,490* respectively. 

The X-TRAIL 40th Anniversary Limited Edition ST-S will go on sale in early February.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Strange that the "limited edition" is on the lower end of the price scale. Makes you wonder if they're having trouble unloading the ST models and are dressing them up to help them move maybe.

I saw a similar tactic at the dealer yesterday when I was in for service. They had an "Extreme Edition" X-trail in the showroom. Naturally I checked it out and it turns out it's basically a new '05 SE with a body kit. I guess they've some '05 models left to move.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

hehehe. Good one Terranismo :thumbup: 

Nissan Australia is keeping quiet about it, because they currently have a promo to move old stock of the existing ST out the door and the deal is running out by end of January!

I have now included this article on the Aussie forum to disturb their plans. hahaha 

Nissan Australia website does not mention any of that and I have asked one of potential buyers of the exy to print the article and take it to the dealer who’s pushing him to make a decision before the end of the month to buy the ST or walk away LOL

It is very nice to see however that they finally decided to include the side airbags for the Ti and Ti-Luxury range, because we complained about this many times and it gave us (aussies) the impression that Nissan Australia thinks our bones are harder than the rest of the world when it comes to safety features 

Good stuff and thanks for the link, which you should have posted in our home, but never mind, it's been done


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Series III xtrail-Australia*

Hey guys,

Get this 

A dealer has posted on our forum, saying this is in fact a Series III xtrail which will be selling in Australia early Feb.

BUT (note the huge but)

Someone at nissan decided to have the new exy comply with the EURO3 emission control standards and as a result, the new exy will have *LESS POWER* Yes! you heard correctly, Nissan is going backwards and will introduce a 123KW/6000rpm engine in 2.5LT Petrol, instead of the currently available 132KW/6000rpm!!!!

If this story checks out to be true, am not sure what does Nissan base their marketing strategy on, because personally, I would never go and buy a lesser powered exy to the one I currently have, no matter how much bling they put on it 

I guess we will soon find-out, as Feb is only around the corner, but it'll be VERY interesting!

Stay tuned.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Govt Regulation ?*

I wonder if the decision was made by Nissan in totality - or if they were influenced by Govt. regulations on emission controls.

Perhaps the hand writing is on the wall with regard to emission control, if not in the immediate sense, then in the short-term future. 

It's not uncommon for car manufactures to try to be "ahead-of-the-wave" on such things - Toyota is noted for that.

Watch and see if Nissan does not come up with some clever advertising / marketing that down-plays the the hp/kw and up-plays the benefits of a more "green" vehicle.

That being said, like yourself, I wouldn't be "green" with envy with someone who gets one of those lesser powered vehicles.

Also, wonder why they didn't just carry the Canadian model into the European market - I thought that ours met some fairly rigid emission control standards - e.g. 2 cat converters and oxy sensors......had they done that, you could have had the best of both worlds. 

BTW, your soon-to-be-released ST-S Limited Edition looks identical to our SE model, Canadian version - not sure of your need for heated seats however :crazy:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Roger,

I think and actually betting that you're spot on here.

I have just done the conversion from HP to KW based on the Canadian spec engine and it all adds up to suggest that we will be getting exactly the Canadian spec here with tougher emission control system like you guys already have.

I guess Nissan Canada was predicting the future correctly when it decided to import a lesser powered exy to Canada, knowing that EURO3 emission standards were coming into effect soon around the world!

Just in case you don't know that already, your Canadian spec exy is 9KW less in power than the Australian version with exactly the same engine.


----------

